# Are Fertility Drugs Actually Harmful to Embryos?



## CarrieW (Apr 3, 2006)

I was sent an email today which contained the following link. Although it's almost a year old, I am a little concerned that this may actually be true. I have had 4 cycles of ICSI/PGD, of which I was given quite high doses to produce more eggs. As I have polycystic ovaries, I have since been told that this should never have been done as I would be a high risk for OHSS. Luckily this didn't develop as I was coasted when levels got too high. I know age isn't on my side and semen can also play a part in chromosome abnormalities as well, however, on 2 of my cycles, 19 eggs on one and 10 eggs on another, all resulting embryos were abnormal. On 2 previous cycles , 1 successful cycle I had a much lower dose, which was decreased as the stimm days increased and had excellent quality embies. The other was also with ICSI/PGD and I had much lower doses, only producing 5 eggs and only 1 was abnormal, although still resulted in a BFN, probably helped by the fact that I 'fell' off the table straight after ET. Remaining frosties didn't survive. I just wonder now whether the reason all subsequent cycles have been BFN may have been contributed to by the high dose of drugs, rendering them chromosomally abnormal. Something to think about!.

http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/06/12/04/10087110.html

Love and loads of luck to everyone trying at the moment, as my journey for a younger sibling for our beautiful daughter is coming to an end. We realise how lucky we are.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

thx for link - v disturbing
fxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Not sure how relevent this is but in Spain they use lower doses and their results are better than the UK, generally.


----------

